# TKM - Trek Metals



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 September 2007)

hey guys just a quick thread starter,

Found this AIM/ASX listed African Nickel/Copper/Uranium play

What caught my attention was the ann today where RIO have farmed into one of their projects to explore for Uranium,

I had a quick look and bought at 50c

More Info to follow soon

Cheers


----------



## crombo97 (24 September 2007)

These guys look like one to watch
Very interesting projects!!!!!
Having RIO onside is a plus


----------



## Buffettology (9 January 2008)

Any thoughts on this one currently?

From what I hear, the Zambian copper belt could be loaded with copper and uranium.  EQN has prooved one success story.

The price of ZRL has been plummeting, anybody know why?

Exploration is always a HUGE risk.


----------



## adobee (15 February 2010)

Anyone holding this ? I noticed Linq resource fund became a substanial holder in December and now its been suspened and jv not proceeding ? I wonder if they bought in thinking the JV would happen or if they new it wouldnt want access to the assets for someone elses take over or something shady ? If they have other info of something good or if it was just a poor decision to buy ??  Will keep my eye on this once re commences trading ..


----------



## tunrida (15 February 2010)

adobee said:


> Anyone holding this ? I noticed Linq resource fund became a substanial holder in December and now its been suspened and jv not proceeding ? I wonder if they bought in thinking the JV would happen or if they new it wouldnt want access to the assets for someone elses take over or something shady ? If they have other info of something good or if it was just a poor decision to buy ??  Will keep my eye on this once re commences trading ..




As a Linq holder was bemused by their buy-in to such as sick puppy as ZRL and considered bailing out as the info about what and why was not apparent.
Linq still plodding along as usual though - no volume action to talk about indicating anything from those in the know, so still bemused.


----------



## Runitupanto (15 January 2011)

Bump!

Anyone else taking a look at this stock??

Increase volume and share price


----------



## mr. jeff (18 February 2011)

Runitupanto said:


> Bump!
> 
> Anyone else taking a look at this stock??
> 
> Increase volume and share price








OK ZRL has my attention. This could be interesting for a while.

Volume is very high and being maintained so far, with good copper results. Does this have the potential to be a repeat of DML's history ? (Probably need a specific broker recommendation for that!)




Anyone been digging here lately ? This was highlighted in breakout thread earlier...


----------



## tech/a (20 February 2011)

In the portfolio.
Ill be looking to longer term accumulate.
Mining licence granted.
Even to 10c is 250%


----------



## Megacents (22 February 2011)

Just started looking at it, caught my eye with those trading volumes, good be a reall goer or just a play thing with this much stock trading hands.


----------



## Elliot (27 February 2011)

What is everyones opinion on ZRL at the moment on ZRL ?


----------



## mr. jeff (20 April 2011)

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...e-in-copper-resource-at-kangaluwi--15650.html

article about zrl here relating to the granting of a 15 year mining license for their copper project. at initial glance, it looks very promising, $150M / year gross, still investigating UX prospects and now investigating Mpande limestone production to supply to copper smelters in the region. A few irons in the fire, but the main thing is the copper, and without costs, it is unclear how feasible this project is, but so far the resource is coming along....


----------



## mr. jeff (19 May 2011)

ASX Announcement
17 May 2011
Zambezi commences second round of Diamond Drilling at Kangaluwi Copper Project, Zambia
● A $3.5 million diamond drilling programme commenced at
Kalulu and Chisawa with four diamond drill rigs.
● Excellent progress with four diamond holes finished to-
date, each encountering significant mineralized
intersections (assays pending).

This is good news, further significant drilling. Very good release, clear and detailed. Volume increased today, some interest has been shown. it will  be interesting to see if some momentum builds. 

Holder.


----------



## Elliot (4 July 2011)

Anyone believe the SP will settle by the end of the week around .024 ?


----------



## springhill (24 July 2012)

I remember the days when Zambezi was being pushed heavily by Pattersons. What a pitiful drop off.

MC - $13m
SP - 0.8c
Shares - 1.68 Billion
Options - 150m +
Cash - $1.9m

*Resource Upgrade Confirms a 50% Increase in Contained Copper at Kangaluwi*


*An updated Kangaluwi Mineral Resource now comprises 45 Mt @ 0.67% Cu, for a 50% increase over a 2010 Mineral Resource of 23 Mt @ 0.85% Cu, both at a 0.3% Cu cut-off grade.
*The Mineral Resource estimate reported at 0.1% Cu cut-off now stands at 67 Mt @ 0.52% Cu.
*The resource now contains 300,000 t of copper metal versus a 2010 Mineral Resource which reported 200,000 t of copper metal.
*The resource extends to 200 m below surface, while the mineralisation remains open at depth and along strike, comprising just 25% of the known 28 km strike length.
*The resource comprises the 100% owned Kangaluwi, Chisawa and Kalulu deposits.
*The resource contains approximately 7 Mt of oxide and transitional material @ 0.7% Cu around which a likely Stage 1 oxide heap leach project will be scoped.
*An 8,000 m drill program is planned for Q3 2012 to support a heap leach oxide scoping study. Preliminary metallurgical testwork shows high copper recoveries from oxide ore acid leaching.
*Potential for a lower risk start up project with oxide based production by 2014.
*The sulphide project containing the bulk of the resource will be treated in a Stage 2 operation, as an extension to an initial Stage 1 oxide project.

Having a look at their projects and their financial structure, you would have to have rocks in your head to touch this one.


----------



## piggybank (8 February 2014)

Zambezi Resources Limited (ASX: ZRL) ("the Company") would like to advise shareholders and other interested parties that it has issued a media release overnight titled:-

*"ZAMBEZI RESOURCES PROMISES WORLD’S GREENEST COPPER MINE"*

A full copy of this media release, which was sent primarily to Zambia focused media, is attached. The purpose of this media release is confirm the Company's commitment to working with local communities and environmentalists to ensure the conservation of the Lower Zambezi National Park and development of the “cleanest, greenest and safest copper mine ever built”. The media release also clearly clarifies/dispels a number.....

If you wish to read more then you can do so by clicking on the following link:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=ZRL&E=ASX&N=666808


*OPINION* - Western Australia Premier Colin Barnett, was bunkered in a meeting with the Vice-President of Zambia last Friday inside the plush Pamodzi Hotel in Lusaka. Outside on the streets of the African capital, protesters were on the march. Six were arrested, according to press reports. They were protesting the decision by the Zambian government to let an Australian company mine for copper in the Lower Zambezi National Park. Executives of the company, Zambezi Resources, were also at the Pamodzi that day. Although the local press reported they were in a meeting with Barnett, the Premier's office told Fairfax Media there was no meeting.

The Premier has been on a mission; exhorting African leaders to adhere to the high standards of mining regulation in Australia. His objectives are laudable, although the Premier might well extend the mission to his own backyard, Perth. As protests mounted against the Perth-based Zambezi Resources, activists lodged a request for an injunction of sorts with the High Court last Friday. A hundred NGOs (non-government organisations), moreover, have mobilised in opposition to the open pit copper mine. Until Wednesday, there was no hint of all this in the company's releases to the Australian Securities Exchange. After a media inquiry, however, the explorer sallied forth with this: ''Zambezi Resources promises world's greenest copper mine''. With majestic breeziness, the press release spoke of the ''cleanest, greenest and safest copper mine ever built''.

Despite this belated attention to the ASX's disclosure requirements, there are far bigger issues at stake. One main element in Barnett's mission to Africa, which culminated with an address to 6000 delegates at the Mining Indaba conference in Cape Town, is convincing emerging African nations they ought to follow Australia's mining codes. Indeed, Australia stands at the vanguard of good practice in the international mining community. Yet the Zambezi Resources imbroglio will hardly refine its reputation and leadership in the region. The Lower Zambezi is a haven for tourism and one of the world's most sensitive ecosystems.

Critics of the copper project say the mining is certain to contaminate the river and destroy wildlife. And they are not all greenies. An independent report on Zambezi's Environmental Impact Statement (EIS) by US mining engineer Jim Kuipers is extraordinarily scathing. ''The Kangaluwi Copper Mine grossly fails to meet US or international standards for environmental assessments'' Kuipers wrote. ''It is our strongest recommendation that this EIS be rejected by the government of Zambia''. And there are disputes even as to the physical location of the mine. The company says the project is located on an escarpment 35 kilometres away from the Zambezi River. But Dr Kellie Leigh, a conservation scientist who worked in the area for seven years, says the mine site is not ''in a remote, inaccessible and sparse part of the park, on the upper escarpment, more than 35 kilometres away from the Zambezi River, with no surface water and consequently very few animals'', as claimed by the developers. Leigh says the open-pit site is within 19 kilometres of the Zambezi River, and inside the river's water catchment area. ''More importantly, that 19-kilometre distance is meaningless since the identified General Mining Activity Area, in their EIS, is less than one kilometre from the Chakwenga River and Kangaluwi stream, both of which they identify in their EIS as draining the project site and both of which flow into the Zambezi. ''According to the laws of gravity and water catchments, any contamination would flow into these immediately nearby tributaries and thus into the Zambezi. ''Contaminants won't bother doing the 19-kilometre cross-country hike across the mountains to the Zambezi'' she says. The main open-pit area of the mine is only 7 kilometres from the valley floor ''where the wildlife becomes concentrated''.

The path to approval for Zambezi Resources has not been plain sailing. In September 2012, following a detailed scientific environmental impact assessment, the application to mine was knocked back by the Zambian Environmental Management Authority (ZEMA). The EIS breached basic international regulatory standards for environmental impact assessments. The company appealed the ZEMA decision. On January 17 this year, Zambia Minister of Mines Harry Kabalo (also a newspaper proprietor), overturned the ZEMA decision and allowed the project to go ahead. Leigh says not only does the project fail to comply with the Equator Principles (risk management principles accepted worldwide) and Zambian EIS regulations, but it also failed to adhere to the international standards against mining in national parks and around World Heritage Areas (set by the International Union for Conservation of Nature and the International Council on Mining and Metals). 

Australian companies have dozens of projects on the boil in Africa. It is the world's hot spot for minerals exploration. It would be a pity if Barnett's lofty aspirations were compromised by poor project decisions. It would be even more of a pity for the people and the wildlife of Zambia if the Zambezi River were to be polluted by Australian miners. The river flows into neighbouring Zimbabwe and Mozambique. The famous Mana Pools sanctuary lies on the other side of the river. This story is not just about greenies versus miners. It is about common sense. The protesters in Zambia include tribal leaders and eco-tourist resorts. The tourism industry in Zambia is flourishing. It is sustainable sector, far more sustainable than an open pit copper mine whose toxins are almost certain to contaminate one of the world's most pristine wildlife sanctuaries.

Barnett's office declined to confirm whether it supported the Zambezi project, or not.

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/business/out-of-africa-problems-for-zambezi-resources-20140207-326y3.html


----------



## System (30 January 2017)

On January 18th, 2017, Zambezi Resources Limited (ZRL) changed its name and ASX code to Trek Metals Limited (TKM).


----------



## greggles (27 August 2021)

Something going on with Trek Metals in the last couple of days. Big spike in both volume and share price with the ASX issuing a Price Query yesterday to which the company responded that it had no explanation for the unusual trading in its securities.

Still, someone has been buying up TKM stock.

The company is progressing the Pincunah Gold and Copper Project and the nearby Tambourah Project, both prospective for gold mineralisation and located in the Pilbara. A maiden 21 hole, 3,716m Reverse Circulation drill program was recently completed at the Pincunah Project and a number of assays are still pending.


----------



## Sean K (27 August 2021)

greggles said:


> Something going on with Trek Metals in the last couple of days. Big spike in both volume and share price with the ASX issuing a Price Query yesterday to which the company responded that it had no explanation for the unusual trading in its securities.




I wonder what happened to the 'worlds greenest copper mine' in Zambia? Maybe the Chinese own it like everything else in Zambia now. 

Maybe this thing has some Cu/Zn in it?


----------



## greggles (27 August 2021)

kennas said:


> I wonder what happened to the 'worlds greenest copper mine' in Zambia? Maybe the Chinese own it like everything else in Zambia now.




Sold to UAE interests in 2019 after being stymied in the Zambian courts over the mining license's validity. Another example of why ASX-listed mining companies with major African projects should be avoided.



kennas said:


> Maybe this thing has some Cu/Zn in it?




I'm thinking TKM might be worth a small punt. Director Tony Leibowitz just bought one million shares and there does look to be some real potential here.


----------



## greggles (13 October 2021)

Some good news for TKM today with the announcement that the maiden drill program has confirmed potential for a significant VMS system at Valley of the Gossans with strong geological similarities to the Sulphur Springs Copper-Zinc Project, located 25km to the east.

Looks very promising but there is a lot more drilling to be done.


----------

